# I'm new



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome and enjoy the forum!


----------



## Horsehairextensions (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome to the forums. Look forward to seeing pics of your horses!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you


----------



## Horsehairextensions (Jan 24, 2012)

redape49 said:


> Welcome to the forums. Look forward to seeing pics of your horses!


:-( I'm still trying to figure out how to post pictures.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

Horsehairextensions said:


> :-( I'm still trying to figure out how to post pictures.


I upload mine to my photobucket acct and copy and paste the IMG code


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## Horsehairextensions (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks. Does any of you all run barrels.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm and English girl =P I have ran barrels and lets just say I should stick with English LOL


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Welcome! I'm new, too. Great place, this forum!


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------

